# Industry News: Blackmagic Design Announces New Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera 6K G2



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 24, 2022)

> Blackmagic Design today announced the Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera 6K G2, a next generation model of the Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera 6K. The Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera 6K G2 includes an adjustable touchscreen screen for easier framing of shots, a larger battery for longer shooting without needing to charge or change batteries, as well as support for an optional electronic viewfinder. The Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera 6K G2 has the latest Blackmagic generation 5 color science and retains the popular cinematic Super 35 HDR image sensor with 13 stops of dynamic range, dual native ISO and EF lens mount from the previous model.
> Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera 6K G2 is available immediately from Blackmagic Design resellers worldwide for US$1,995.
> *Preorder the Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera 6K G2 $1995*
> 
> The elegant design of the Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera packs an incredible number of high end digital film features into...



Continue reading...


----------

